# HW datato: ultime release software per forza?

## Matte88

Vorrei dei consigli riguardo l'installazione del software su macchine molto datate (HW in commercio tra il 1999 ed il 2002):

a) debbo per forza installare esclusivamente le ultime versioni del software?

b) oppure posso tenermi software "vecchio"?

ba) in caso affermativo, c'è qualche pacchetto che necessita essere installato comunque alla sua ultima versione (es: FF per via della sicurezza online)?

c) se mi dovesse capitare un PC con una vecchia ATI (in questo caso i PowerMac) è meglio installare i drivers proprietari "dell'epoca" e di conseguenza utilizzare una release compatibile (=vecchia) del kernel, oppure installare l'ultima versione stabile ed utilizzare i drivers open?

ca) tralasciando il discorso drivers video, posso utilizzare la più vecchia release del kernel stabile presente in Portage o mi conviene comunque l'ultima versione?

d) c'è qualche motivo in particolare percui non debba utilizare pacchetti precompilati (meno compilo, meno tempo i computer saranno fermi")?

de) è possibile un calo di prestazioni notevole se installo un software da binario anzichè da sorgente?

----------

## k01

 *Quote:*   

> debbo per forza installare esclusivamente le ultime versioni del software?

 

non sei obbligato a far nulla, ma tieni conto che da portage vengono rimossi i software più vecchi, quindi dovrai installarli manualmente

 *Quote:*   

> se mi dovesse capitare un PC con una vecchia ATI (in questo caso i PowerMac) è meglio installare i drivers proprietari "dell'epoca" e di conseguenza utilizzare una release compatibile (=vecchia) del kernel, oppure installare l'ultima versione stabile ed utilizzare i drivers open? 

 

con delle ati e così datate non si sa mai, dovresti fare delle prove, io sul mio mac mini g4 uso i driver open e funzionano discretamente bene, anche perchè mi pare non siano disponibili i driver proprietari per l'architettura ppc

 *Quote:*   

> tralasciando il discorso drivers video, posso utilizzare la più vecchia release del kernel stabile presente in Portage o mi conviene comunque l'ultima versione? 

 

se non c'è qualche software particolare che richiede una vecchia versione del kernel, io utilizzerei l'ultimo stabile in portage

 *Quote:*   

> d) c'è qualche motivo in particolare percui non debba utilizare pacchetti precompilati (meno compilo, meno tempo i computer saranno fermi")?
> 
> de) è possibile un calo di prestazioni notevole se installo un software da binario anzichè da sorgente?

 

portage attraverso le use flag ti permette di installare soltanto le caratteristiche che ti interessano di un determinato pacchetto, mentre un binario normalmente si porta dietro tutto il possibile. tieni inoltre conto che se stiamo parlando dell'architettura ppc non ci sono molti precompilati in giro.

volendo puoi provare la compilazione distribuita in rete (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/distcc.xml), oppure compilare solo su uno e poi copiare i pacchetti precompilati creati sugli altri

----------

## djinnZ

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Vorrei dei consigli riguardo l'installazione del software su macchine molto datate (HW in commercio tra il 1999 ed il 2002):
> 
> a) debbo per forza installare esclusivamente le ultime versioni del software?

 Dipende. Alcuni driver hanno praticamente smesso di funzionare con i nuovi kernel ma se non hai a che fare con schede audio/scsi/adattatori di basso livello e più che antichi non vedo perché (ad esempio la scheda scsi del mio scanner non funziona più dalla versione 2.4 ma la ho buttata e tanti saluti, in simili casi si fa prima a cercare un rimpiazzo su ebay).

Le vecchie versioni di linux giravano anche con 8/16 MB di ram ma a questo punto penserei a bsd ma parlando di macchine di una decina d'anni fa non dovresti avere troppi problemi, al massimo orientati verso una installazione embedded.

La ragione principale per cui in talune distribuzioni spilladenari vedi librerie legacy e kernel con più di un lustro sulle spalle è perché c'è molto software contabile che rasenta il retrocomputing.

A esempio il programma che mi hanno sbolognato fa uso del vecchio threading e richiede libc e kernel che solo una certa distribuzione commerciale (con quel che costa) è in grado di fornire (e non va su macchine troppo recenti).

Ma se non hai problemi del genere ti conviene sempre avere software aggiornato.

----------

## Matte88

Dalle vostre risposte mi pare di capire che posso andare tranquillamente di compilazione con le ultime release.

Beh, che dire, vorrei ringraziarvi per l'interessamento e soprattutto per aver motivato le vostre argomentazioni: in questo modo mi riesce più facile valutare la situazione.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Matte88 wrote:*   Vorrei dei consigli riguardo l'installazione del software su macchine molto datate (HW in commercio tra il 1999 ed il 2002):
> 
> a) debbo per forza installare esclusivamente le ultime versioni del software? Le vecchie versioni di linux giravano anche con 8/16 MB di ram ma a questo punto penserei a bsd ma parlando di macchine di una decina d'anni fa non dovresti avere troppi problemi, al massimo orientati verso una installazione embedded.

 Cos'è un'installazione embedded? Come devo muovermi per effettuare un'installazione del genere?

----------

## djinnZ

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/base/embedded/handbook/index.xml

 le prime tre. Non ti sto consigliando di creare un vero e proprio sistema embedded ma di utilizzare alcune delle opzioni riservate questo tipo di sistemi (use minimal, opzioni del kernel per ridurre la ram riservata, tanto sei su hardware più che testato etc.), fare a meno di quello che non ti serve, non installare xorg ma il buon vecchio kdrive etc.

----------

